# Ubuntu sur MacBook Pro - Quelques soucis.



## DarkCarot (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde !



J'ai installé Ubuntu 10.10 sur un MacBookPro, en virant OSX. J'obtiens une installation très correcte et presque tout fonctionne.

_*> Sous Gnome. *_

*Ce qui fonctionne : *Wifi, webcam, cadence processeur, clavier rétroéclairé (p'tit souci), carte graphique, clavier, sortie vidéo, touchpad...
*
Ce qui ne fonctionne* pas : le son, mais uniquement via les haut-parleurs du Mac. Via un casque ou un ampli audio, il n'y a aucun souci.
*
>Sous KDE 4.6.*

Ce qui ne fonctionne pas : La désactivation du touchpad pendant la frappe via le paquet kcm-touchpad. Le son sur les haut-parleurs du Mac.

_*> Au boot.*_

L'écran blanc du démarrage est genre méga-long...Au moins 20 secondes avant de booter sur GRUB.


J'aimerais donc pouvoir désactiver le touchpad pendant la frappe (ça fonctionne sous Gnome)...Le touchpad est bien reconnu, les défilements à plusieurs doigts, le tapotement, le circulaire..ET avoir du son sur les haut-parleurs de l'ordinateur.

Merci pour votre attention et votre aide !

Bonne journée à vous !


----------



## qparis (10 Mars 2011)

Pour le son essais de taper alsamixer dans un terminal, et de regarder si tu peux pas augmenter un des bidules


----------



## Isdf (23 Mars 2011)

Hello comme le dit qparis dans un terminal lance alsamixer et unmute les canaux (front speaker, et surround) et pousse tout a fond. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ubuntu coupe le son après l'installation. 

Pour grub il faut que tu re-synchronise ta partition pour que l'EFI de ton mac boot directement dessus et ne cherche pas désespérément une partition mac.

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation_macbook_sans_macosx

Lit bien cet article il est vraiment bien fait.

J'espère t'avoir aidé

A+


----------

